# Genesis Bow or the Like!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guys, I am looking for a genesis or a similar bow for my 6 year old son and 10 year old daughter to use. They shot them at the Fargo Sportsmans show. My question is, is there any other brand that has a kids bow that is that good or is that the best way to go? I would be very interested if anyone has a used one that their kids have outgrown. Thanks.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

What part of this bow do you think is so great? Any traditional bow would have the unlimited draw length that the Genesis has but would get harder to draw.

Once my son is older and wants a different bow I will probably get the Micro Midas III. This is about the same price and can be adjusted something like 10" in draw length (set length not floating) and weight something like 30-60#.

That said my son now uses an old fiberglass bow (or a suction cup type or foam ball shooter) that I had as a kid. He has little control over where the arrow goes but he likes it. I didn't enjoy shooting it then though my brother did. Now it is the opposite I shoot and he doesn't. Once he gets into it more say when he is 6/7 then I think I will look for the midas.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess I don't get your question. Are you saying the Genesis is not a good bow for kids?? I was looking for a bow that my kids could use right now and the only one I have any experience with is the Genesis. I never said it was a great bow at all and that is why my post said, "or the like". I was looking for input about what bows are good for kids. I like the fact that there is a floating draw length so both kids can use it. Is there another bow that has that capability??


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I see if you want that. I don't like the floating point when the weight doesn't change. My reason is that my wife went to a Women in the Outdoors class and took the archery class. She enjoyed it but said she had hits all over the place and had a hard time drawing/anchoring to the same place. I then took her to the Outdoorsman and talked with Tom W. we tried a compound with a draw stop to her length. Within a short time she was shooting 1" groups (@5 yards).

I also think you may be able to get some sort of draw stop for the Genesis but I am not sure. Go talk to Tom he will not sell you something he doesn't believe in and I recommed him to anyone.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

the gen is a great bow. if you get the pro version it comes with a draw stop that you can set to wahtever you want so you kid would have the same draw length everytime.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Im pretty sure mathews makes a kids bow. I have heard its a great starter bow


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

bretts said:


> Im pretty sure mathews makes a kids bow. I have heard its a great starter bow


That is the Genesis.


----------

